# Asus gibt 55 Euro Rabatt auf alle B550 Platinen



## Nebulus07 (22. Juni 2020)

Hi,

beim Stöbern gefunden, Asus hat momentan zwei Aktionen laufen.

Aktion 1:  30 Euro Rabatt beim Kauf eines B550 Mainboards. Die Aktion gilt noch bis zum 28.7.2020.
Einfach ein Mainboard bei den teilnehmenden Händlern kaufen und danach von Asus Geld zurück bekommen.
Hier die Händler die mit machen:

    Agando
    ALTERNATE GmbH
    Arlt Computer-Produkte GmbH
    ASUS EShop
    Bora Computer GbR
    Caseking GmbH
    CSL Computer GmbH & Co.KG
    e-tec electronic GmbH
    equippr
    Mediamarkt AT
    Mediamarkt DE
    Megaport GmbH
    Notebooksbilliger.de AG
    One.de
    Saturn AT
    Saturn DE


Aktion 2: 25 Euro von Asus zurück bekommen, wenn man nach dem Kauf eines B550 Boards eine Rezession schreibt und veröffentlicht. Dabei ist es egal wo. Es muß nur der Link an Asus geschickt werden. Die Aktion gilt bis zum 11.8.2020 !

Link Aktion1: ASUS Promotion
Link Aktion2: ASUS Promotion 

Dadurch wird z.B. ein "ASUS TUF GAMING B550M-PLUS (WI-FI)", Mainboard auf Alternate, von 169 Euro auf 114 Euro reduziert. Versandkosten fallen keine an.

UPDATE1: 30.6.2020 : Wenn man zusätzlich eine Bewertung bei Amazon schreibt, zu einer Bewertung bei z.B. Alternate, bekommt man nochmal 10 Euro Rabatt. 
TIP: Die erste Bewertung  nicht bei Amazon einreichen!
UPDATE2: Amazon hat das Bewerten momentan gesperrt...


----------



## Nebulus07 (22. Juni 2020)

Habe eben gelesen, das die Asus Mainboards das Feature: USB-BIOS-Flashback haben. 
Dabei wird das BIOS von einem USB-Stick installiert. Auch wenn die CPU, wegen eines zu altem BIOS, nicht supportet ist.

Also, jetzt ein günstiges ASUS Board kaufen und bis zum Ryzen4000 in den Schrank legen, ist kein Problem 
So mach ich das jetzt


----------



## Mahoy (22. Juni 2020)

Erst einmal herzlichen Dank für den Tipp. 
Das könnte das ausschlaggebende Argument für mich sein, nachdem ich gerade noch etwas schwanke ...



(Aber kann ich statt einer Rezession - die kommt noch früh genug von allein - auch eine Rezension schreiben? )


----------



## robbe (22. Juni 2020)

Das war auch für mich der Grund, dass ich mir direkt nach B550 Release ein ROG STRIX-F für 199€ bzw. 144€ gekauft haben, welches auch schon fleißig seiner Bestimmung nach geht.


----------



## MasterBade (22. Juni 2020)

Warte bereits seit 1,5 Jahren auf das ASUS Cashback. Wäre für mich kein Kaufgrund mehr 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G975F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ripcord (28. Juni 2020)

Habe auf den Cashback von ASUS für meine Grafikkarte knapp 4 Monate gewartet...

Ja es kam, aber 4 Monate...

Ähnlich sieht es mit Prämien wie Headsets aus. Wer denkt ein  Headset zu einem anderen Artikel kostenlos zu bekommen sollte besser gleich eines kaufen. Bis die Prämie da ist wird man alt und grau.

Nie wieder!


----------



## MasterBade (28. Juni 2020)

Ja sehe ich genauso. Dieses Promotion Zeig wird halt von externen Firmen "geregelt ". Da ja völlig unbekannt ist, wie lange das dauert, rechne ich das nicht mehr mit ein. Ist ne nette Idee, aber leider schlecht umgesetzt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G975F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Siriuz (28. Juni 2020)

Ripcord schrieb:


> Habe auf den Cashback von ASUS für meine Grafikkarte knapp 4 Monate gewartet...
> 
> Ja es kam, aber 4 Monate...
> 
> ...



Bin mal gespannt, bekomme auch noch ne Maus und zusätzlich 35€ für Rezensionen!


----------



## Nebulus07 (30. Juni 2020)

Mainboard heute bekommen, Prämie eingereicht, die Webseite spricht von bis zu 20 Tagen maximal...


----------



## Nebulus07 (30. Juni 2020)

Update1:
Nochmal 10 Euro Rabatt, wenn man bei Amazon eine Rezension schreibt !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





UPDATE2:
Amazon hat die Funktion gesperrt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich111 (30. Juni 2020)

Haben wohl einige zugeschlagen und alle maximale Bewertung gegeben. Da schlagen dann die Sicherheitsmechanismen begründet Alarm
Ob man auch für schlechte Bewertungen was kriegt


----------



## AlphaMale (3. Juli 2020)

MasterBade schrieb:


> Warte bereits seit 1,5 Jahren auf das ASUS Cashback. Wäre für mich kein Kaufgrund mehr
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G975F mit Tapatalk



Oh...1,5 Jahre dürfte ein beinahe Rekord bei Asus sein. Ich "durfte" bei meinem letzten Board "nur" 11 Monate warten (hatte es schon ganz vergessen). Und nach den ganzen Scherereien, die mit deren Produkte in den letzten Jahren hatte...nie wieder.

Früher, glühender Asus Fan.  




ich111 schrieb:


> Haben wohl einige zugeschlagen und alle maximale Bewertung gegeben. Da schlagen dann die Sicherheitsmechanismen begründet Alarm
> Ob man auch für schlechte Bewertungen *was kriegt*



Klar, ein Hausbesuch von Oleg und "seinen Kumpels"..


----------



## Mahoy (3. Juli 2020)

AlphaMale schrieb:


> Klar, ein Hausbesuch von Oleg und "seinen Kumpels"..



Die dann zwar mit muskelbepackter Präsenz die Sonne verdunkeln und aussehen wie zusammen 500 Jahre Zuchthaus, sich aber nach der ersten Schrecksekunde höflich für die Ehrlichkeit bedanken und die 10 Euro persönlich übergeben.  



(Dass dir im Anschluss dein Vermieter kündigt, deine Freundin dich verlässt und du vom LKA beobachtet wirst, kannst du Oleg und seinen Jungs nun wirklich nicht anlasten ... )


----------



## h3r3t1k (28. Juli 2020)

Hier einmal eine Warnung an alle die Interesse an den Aktionen haben. Ich habe bei NBB zugeschlagen und mich dann bei ASUS gemeldet. Dann wurde mir erzählt aus Kulanz kann ich an der Bewertungs-Aktion teilnehmen. Ich sage halt halt was soll das heißen, nix mit Kulanz hier. Dann heißt es die reguläre cashback-Aktion ist auf Eis bis auf weiteres, dann technische Probleme. Ich sage sinngemäß wollt ihr mich verarschen? Ich sage ich ändere die Bewertung und beschwere mich bei NBB. Dann heißt es kein Thema die Aktion ist zurück. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich beschlossen, dass ich mit ASUS nichts mehr zu tun haben will und habe das MB vorhin zurück zu NBB gebracht, die es 5 Tage nach Kauf zurückgenommen haben anstandslos obwohl ich es schon verbaut hatte. Für mich kein ASUS mehr.


----------



## Mahoy (28. Juli 2020)

Ich bin inzwischen auch nicht mehr überzeugt von der Aktion. Ich habe zwar selbst nicht teilgenommen, allerdings häuft sich - nicht nur hier - das negative Feedback.


----------



## MOD6699 (29. Juli 2020)

h3r3t1k schrieb:


> Hier einmal eine Warnung an alle die Interesse an den Aktionen haben. Ich habe bei NBB zugeschlagen und mich dann bei ASUS gemeldet. Dann wurde mir erzählt aus Kulanz kann ich an der Bewertungs-Aktion teilnehmen. Ich sage halt halt was soll das heißen, nix mit Kulanz hier. Dann heißt es die reguläre cashback-Aktion ist auf Eis bis auf weiteres, dann technische Probleme. Ich sage sinngemäß wollt ihr mich verarschen? Ich sage ich ändere die Bewertung und beschwere mich bei NBB. Dann heißt es kein Thema die Aktion ist zurück. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich beschlossen, dass ich mit ASUS nichts mehr zu tun haben will und habe das MB vorhin zurück zu NBB gebracht, die es 5 Tage nach Kauf zurückgenommen haben anstandslos obwohl ich es schon verbaut hatte. Für mich kein ASUS mehr.



klingt nachdem altbackenden Problem.... ASUS top Hardware aber der support mittlerweile fürn Popo.... Ich bin mit ASRock topzufrieden und werde ASUS wohl nicht mehr supporten... wieso auch?


----------

